
Strawberry picking robot - vamsee
http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2010/12/01/strawberry-picking-robot/
======
gus_massa
Blogspam. The original article appears to be:
<http://www.diginfo.tv/2010/11/30/10-0251-f-en.php>

